# Pipe making wood



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 10, 2018)

I know briar burl is like the main wood for pipe making, what other woods can be used and what can not be used? Was browsing wood date base and assume the toxicity info on that is for working with the wood but not using it like that? Anyways, my buddy wanted me to make him a pipe which sounded like a fun learning opportunity. I wanted to make it out of red or brown mallee burl but didn't know if that'd be a good idea or not. Hard stuff so figured it'd work well, and according to the toxicity thing on the site, didn't seem like much to worry about but I could be wrong and figured I'd ask. Just didn't feel like messing with briar and wanted to use something I had on hand.


----------



## John Brock (Apr 10, 2018)

I make pipes too but I mostly use African blackwood.
OK, I make bagpipes, not tobacco pipes...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## CWS (Apr 10, 2018)

I have seen pipes made from Cherry but never smoked one. I wanted to , but my mom said I couldn't.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2018)

@Sprung

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 10, 2018)

I would think any wood that does not have some known woodworking irritant in the sap or wood should be fine. I have made a few. Best one was with applewood. I guess a safe bet is any cooking/smoking woods will work well. The key to long life is too really char the inside of the bowl well before smoking. I read somewhere rubbing with honey and just pulling heat through it, doing this a few times, will build a good burn resistant char up that will give long life to the pipe. 

Also, any wood can't be more toxic than tobacco itself, or any smoke in general, I would imagine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2018)

Tony said:


> @Sprung



I've made one pipe from a pre-drilled block of briar burl and now I'm an expert? 

I'd offer to ask my uncle - he was an expert pipe maker - but he passed away about 6 years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 11, 2018)

Like anything woodworking, when you look stuff up you'll get 100 different answers and some disagreeing with others. I figure any fruit wood, or real hardwood that isn't a rosewood would be fine for the most part, but what do I know. Might as well just try to make one and my friend can be a test dummy haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2018)

I would use apple-plum- a lot harder than cherry. Maybe persimmon or dogwood. As far as toxic- not sure burning anything is not toxic to some degree- hell in calif. everything is toxic- just read the labels.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 11, 2018)

In Tennessee, corncobs always worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2018)

will live in a crazy world- smoking- not allowed anywhere inside public bld- like bars. I sell a lot of wood to Guys from Fairchild. Most of the younger night life hot spots are off limits to them. I asked one why? seems tobacco smoke is not allowed but pot smoking is . They cannot test positive for pot and if they visit the bar they will. Now hypocrisy is something the Government seems to be very good at but this one seems to push the limits of sanity- if they pull you over and test positive for pot you get a DUI and a free stay in the jail.  But if you smoke cigs outside in public spot you are screwing up most the people on the planet.... No dog in fight just trying to figure out how the  work......


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 11, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I would use apple-plum- a lot harder than cherry. Maybe persimmon or dogwood. As far as toxic- not sure burning anything is not toxic to some degree- hell in calif. everything is toxic- just read the labels.


Yea but lets be real, are any of those woods good looking compared to any type of burl or Australian wood, def not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

